# REW crossover simulation and design



## lbstyling (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Im using J River media center to eq my speakers at the moment, and it works like a charm!

Next thing is to try and run my speakers active with the crossovers running inside JRMC! Exciting times!

Now, using REW, I would like to measure each driver inside there respective enclosures and simulate different crossover topologies within REW- Can I do this? 

Ive had a look at the crossover help files, but it seams limited on the subject, and I cant seam to simulate combinations of drivers and there interaction when combined with each other and different crossover slopes.

If I cant do it, can anyone suggest what I can do it in?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Now, using REW, I would like to measure each driver inside there respective enclosures and simulate different crossover topologies within REW- Can I do this?



- No and I don't know if JohnM has any intention of adding such a feature . :rolleyesno:


<> EarlK


----------



## lbstyling (Aug 1, 2009)

REW already has options to assign active crossovers, so I was hoping the last piece of the puzzle for me was there.
Thats a shame. Ill have to figure out what else out there can do this for me, any recommendations?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> REW already has options to assign active crossovers, so I was hoping the last piece of the puzzle for me was there.
> Thats a shame. Ill have to figure out what else out there can do this for me, any recommendations?


> Not recommendations ( since I don't own either / just an awareness of the products ) ; 

>  *Sound Easy * ( I believe ) is one such beast ( & I think  *lspCAD*  is another ).

> These are 2 programs that purport to allow one to measure, design networks & audition that design ( all out of a multi-output soundcard ) .



<. EarlK


----------



## badmotorscooter (Apr 3, 2008)

Of those two, I would recommend LspCAD. I assume though, that you want something cheap or free. There are free simulators out there you can use. I don't remember all of them. I use LEAP, but I would get LspCAD if I had to purchase something else.


----------

